# Eating yellow squash (with pics)



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 7, 2011)

I took a few pics of Bowser eating some of her yellow squash that she let me hand feed to her. 

Letting me hand feed her...






She loves it sooo much, lol





Messy squash face!





After she got a full belly she was ready for a nap. Check out that sleepy face





I think she ended up eating half of the yellow squash along with her collards that she got after that. She is getting a big appetite, lol


----------



## jackrat (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 7, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cute! One of my torties just LOVES yellow squash!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all 



Torty Mom said:


> Very cute! One of my torties just LOVES yellow squash!



It does seem like this is one of her favorites. I can't believe how much of it she eats. Looks like she likes it as much as hibiscus flowers and those are like her candy, lol.


----------

